# انواع مياه التي تستخدم في المستشفيات



## basak (17 مايو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر كل من الأعضاء والعاملين في تطوير هذه الصفحة الرائعة. 
انا بحاجة الى كتاب او مصدر يوضح انواع مياه التي تستخدم بالمستشفيات مع توضيح كمية ماء التي تحتاج اليها المستشفى و نوع الفلاتر والمواصفات حسب الستاندرات العالمية . يرجى المساعدة بلينك او كتاب او اي معلومة تحتوي على جداول وتوضح هذا الموضوع 

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------

